# China Internships Now Illegal - Beware Scams!



## Expat LD (May 18, 2015)

I just confirmed this update with my neighbor who is an immigration attorney...

If you do not get your China internship DIRECTLY from the HR department of the employer it is a scam and illegal. See here: CHINA: China Eliminates Internship and Training Visas for Most Foreign Students | Global Immigration News

Also do an online search with keywords of "China internship scams" to see more about this subject. The real legitimate internships are 100% free and they are explained here http://chinainternshipreviews.wordpress.com and http://freechinainternships.blogspot.uk


----------



## Expat LD (May 18, 2015)

*Legal Confirmation...China Internships Now Illegal*

For some reason the link in the OP stop working so here is another legal source:

CHINA - China Eliminates Internship and Training Visas for Most Foreign Students > Berry Appleman & Leiden LLP - Corporate Immigration

and also here:

FAQ: China's New Visa Law - U.S. & China Visa Law Blog


----------

